# this weeks weather will be critical for the pheasants



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

i think if we can get through this week with temps in the 30's and no snow the pheasants should make it. what do you guys think ? marty


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

The ones that are left, yeah probably barring any more blizzard/ice storms.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been out in the western part and the snow is starting to go in most areas NW of the interstate. It is leaving pretty fast even down here in Linton. We got 20 inches a week ago. By mid next week most should be gone from here. The ones that have made it this far should pull through easy enough. I have noticed they are not grouping up so much and finally spreading out to feed. Thats always a good sign.


----------

